# How Do You Store Your Ammo?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I buy in bulk quantity for several calibers. All of my ammo is then transferred into ammo cans and labeled with a silver sharpie. What's your favorite method of storage?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

When I store in bulk, out of the box, I'll tape the actual label identifying the lot to the can as well. This way, if there's ever a problem - or a recall, I know exactly what I have and can contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

IF....I had any ammo...

I'd store some in a 24 gun cheap safe that I'd get at The Tractor Supply, some in plastic 50 cal sized ammo cans that Cabelas used to give away free if you bought 1000 rounds or more, some in metal 50 cal sized cans that I'd buy at surplus stores and some in various places around the house, vehicle and land (in sealed PVC pipe.

IF..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

In the original packages and into ammo cans. 

Range ammo in the ammo room and quality ammo in a gun safe. 

Ammo cans are stacked according to caliber from small to large. I basically put the same amount of a particular caliber in each can so a quick count of the cans gives me my inventory.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Who prefers steel over plastic or vice versa?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Who prefers steel over plastic or vice versa?


Either/Or, don't make no nevermind to me.

Assuming I had any ammo...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Who prefers steel over plastic or vice versa?


Plastic for rimfire and metal for all others.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Either/Or, don't make no nevermind to me.
> 
> Assuming I had any ammo...


I use both and am indifferent as well. Run whatcha brung.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I use ammo cans and OME packaging. I put it in old freezers with a Remington Dehumidifier. You must make sure the old freezers is dry and not one that has in the walls soaked. it work every well. The up right makes getting to stuff you need easy to get to .
On advantage to steel is corrosion will find a home just they way it works it will over many years find the cans first . 
Just something to think about , I have a bunch of pre 1950 30-06 in the boxes it can in cardboard , that is a as good today as the day it was made.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I store mine in 30 and 50 cal cans which I am running low on. I need to get on the stick before November.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Who prefers steel over plastic or vice versa?


Steel, USGI, from 20MM on down, 250 round linked belts are in 30 cal. cans.

Rattle can yellow with cut stencil ID's content any containers with boxes, or bandoliers have desiccant added.

Grab and go cans have associated mags inside and cans are marked as such AK, FAL, 14.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sure Hillary's brown shirts will appreciate how well marked and organized everyone's ammunition is, when they confiscate it. Just kidding........I hope.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, we are supposed to be storing ammo???? Why wasn't I informed about this? Well, now that I know................ I guess I will store it in clearly marked plastic ammo cans and stack them according to size in a large cool closet as well as have a few boxes discretely positioned throughout the house. I guess I could have loaded magazines stacked in a safe and in a closet as well. PVC pipe you say Slippy? Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have two stack-on ammo boxes mounted to my wall " full" , I have a stack-on 14 gun cabinet with 6= 30 cal ammo boxes full at the bottom .


----------



## Ms. Suppressive Fire (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, duh.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

All weapons are loaded, and whatever magazines I have are loaded too. Then whatever can/boxes ammo comes in, is what it stays in.
ANd when my big safe is delivered this week, it will all be put in that safe.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ms. Suppressive Fire said:


> View attachment 22169
> 
> 
> Well, duh.:vs_laugh:


I don't know about you, but I keep my belts in cans.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I keep my ammo stored in milk crate stacked in the closet sorted by caliber. Spam cans on the bottom.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I agree with Slippy if I had any ammo it would be vacuum packed and buried in PVC pipes in the forest somewhere. That is if I had any ammo


----------



## Ms. Suppressive Fire (Aug 19, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't know about you, but I keep my belts in cans.


Can? That's a picture of the feed tray. Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaa!:vs_laugh::devil:


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

If the ammo is in cardboard boxes keep it that way. Put the cardboard boxes in a metal ammo can. The U.S. military does it this way. Additionally, the cardboard boxes will have a lot number on them which may be important to know if there is a safety recall of ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm sure Hillary's brown shirts will appreciate how well marked and organized everyone's ammunition is, when they confiscate it. Just kidding........I hope.


 Hillary's version of the brown shirts will not be a willing excepted as the last group.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ms. Suppressive Fire said:


> Can? That's a picture of the feed tray. Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaa!:vs_laugh::devil:


The M134 is a great gun, had a chance to go through a few rounds on Uncle Sam back in 1968, the ready box and Hughes flexible chuting I had held five thousand.

The only problem is it needs power to operate, mine are recoil operated, and much more practical in a tactical situation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is for quick access stuff it works very well if you do it right. At first I did not think it would hold much. Those shelves hold a lot of weight. I was shocked as I kept adding to it.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Steel and plastic ammo cans and in original boxes for some of it


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Plastic freezer food storage blocks called "lock-n-locks". In a locked steel cabinet, and other places.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I read somewhere to store it in a cool dry place. Ammo cans with a gasket and perhaps some dessicant. Supposedly will last for decades.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This is for quick access stuff it works very well if you do it right. At first I did not think it would hold much. Those shelves hold a lot of weight. I was shocked as I kept adding to it.
> View attachment 22201


Great idea.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I read somewhere to store it in a cool dry place. Ammo cans with a gasket and perhaps some dessicant. Supposedly will last for decades.


I had a bunch of .303 British, it was still in its original packing, about 80% of it fired, it was from 1913!!!

This also happened with 30/40 Kraig that I went through, I think the date was 1901.

I have about 5k of 8x57 with SS head stamp from WW2 that I use in my MG34, still runs good, virtually 100%.

All the above was well packed in its original packaging.

I still prefer our stuff in its wire bound crates.

Anything I pack has desiccant put in if it is in boxes or bandoliers.

Some packaging (boxes) are made with acid treated paper, any absorbed moisture will damage cases when coming into contact with it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

About 1991 I fired off a hundred rounds of 45 acp from ww2. Dad had it in the basement for years. It had been in my trunk for a few years and had antifreeze spilled over it soaking the cardboard boxes. No misfires or other issues. Dad had kept it in the basement.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

30- 50- cal and 20mm GI cans in original boxes. Reloads dated and load data on box along with number of times loaded.

There was a guy on EBay years back that had 20mm cans/$20 shipped. I still don't have them all filled. My bad, but have works to reload so powder primers bullets before November.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Mix and match as well.

I look for deals on craigslist for people selling quality old ammo cans who don't know what they have and are will to negotiate a few bucks off.

I'll pick up plastic from Harbor Freight or that one store that shall not be named (if they are out of the steel cans that come from China).



A Watchman said:


> I use both and am indifferent as well. Run whatcha brung.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I label my cans with a piece of duct tape and black sharpie.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking over my shoulder I have plastic ammo cans, steel ammo cans, several spam cans from Mother Russia, the plain old boxes the ammo comes in when I run out of ammo cans and wooden crates with spam cans inside.

I prefer steel ammo cans but because mine are stored in a climate controlled room with big desiccants it doesn't really matter how they are stored. If I lost A/C for an extended period? All bets would be off.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Looking over my shoulder I have plastic ammo cans, steel ammo cans, several spam cans from Mother Russia, the plain old boxes the ammo comes in when I run out of ammo cans and wooden crates with spam cans inside.
> 
> I prefer steel ammo cans but because mine are stored in a climate controlled room with big desiccants it doesn't really matter how they are stored. If I lost A/C for an extended period? All bets would be off.


I left some stuff in an out building for 25 years in a very humid and hot climate most of the time. It was in a plastic tote that literally fell apart when I tried to move it.

Inside that tote I found 4-500 rounds of 9mm I loaded myself. It all went bang, every bit of it.

Just for reference.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I left some stuff in an out building for 25 years in a very humid and hot climate most of the time. It was in a plastic tote that literally fell apart when I tried to move it.
> 
> Inside that tote I found 4-500 rounds of 9mm I loaded myself. It all went bang, every bit of it.
> 
> Just for reference.


Ditto

I left a mixed stash in a old box in a unheated/cooled room for 12 years when I moved. Twelve years later all shot fine from the 22lrs to the handloaded .270s.

Yes, extreme heat for years can make the components of some gun powders separate so most manufacturers suggest shooting the ammo within 15-20 years but if you're not shooting enough to "turn over" your stored ammo every 15 years you're not shooting enough to remain proficient with your weapons; that or you're storing more ammo than I think is reasonable.

I know some people here store ammo by the ton but if things get so bad that you require 40,000 rounds of ammo to defend yourself you'd never survive long enough to shoot it all.
My group always maintains at least 1000 rnds per rifle, 500 rnds per full sized pistol, and a fair bit of 22lr. I can see doubling that amount but I can't ever see surviving long enough to shoot 10,000 rounds in a 3 month long firefight. Think about it, That's you shooting over 100 rnds a day for 3 months at different threats and someone shooting over 100 times a day at you for 90 days. Do you really think you'd survive to shoot the remaining ammo you've stockpiled?

Staying quiet and playing the "grey man" is a much more viable survival method if things get that violent and a ton of shooting isn't the way to stay quiet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A friend and fellow Officer died years ago. He was an IPSC shooter and avid reloader. He kept his ammo in the garage and after he passed his wife gave it all to me. Every bit of brass was discolored and had obvious signs of corrosion. I am sure it had been down there since the early 80's. It all shot fine, but down here in Dixie the humidity is a killer.

Same here John. 1000 per rifle and 500 per pistol. That is my minimum and pretty much where I stay.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> A friend and fellow Officer died years ago. He was an IPSC shooter and avid reloader. He kept his ammo in the garage and after he passed his wife gave it all to me. Every bit of brass was discolored and had obvious signs of corrosion. I am sure it had been down there since the early 80's. It all shot fine, but down here in Dixie the humidity is a killer.
> 
> Same here John. 1000 per rifle and 500 per pistol. That is my minimum and pretty much where I stay.


Some of that corrosion you found may have been a result of a corrosive atmosphere. No telling what was stored in there with the ammo.

I'm certain based off your location that you guys do not have the humidity as we do on the coast.

Just a thought.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got some stored in the closet and some in the chest of drawers..lol. Think I told this before but a pal and I decided to shoot his great Grandpas januine yellow boy in .38-40 one dark and whiskey laden night. The ammo was the same age as the gun..or real close. It looked totally crappy. It worked just fine. He kept it all under his bed in a gun case.


----------



## tacrack (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm new to prepping, how do you all manage your food, supplies, gear inventory? Excel, Pinterest, notes? Any feedback will be helpful.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well hello Tacrack. Start with an introduction in an appropriate thread. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

tacrack said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to prepping, how do you all manage your food, supplies, gear inventory? Excel, Pinterest, notes? Any feedback will be helpful.


My My MY...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tacrack said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to prepping, how do you all manage your food, supplies, gear inventory? Excel, Pinterest, notes? Any feedback will be helpful.


Doomed I tell you, doomed...


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

tacrack said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to prepping, how do you all manage your food, supplies, gear inventory? Excel, Pinterest, notes? Any feedback will be helpful.


Welcome :vs_wave: Probably a good idea to get a proper intro thread up, and maybe not hijack a thread of a different topic 

But I am interested in hearing about using Pinterest to keep track of everything. Love me that professional procrastination site.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tacrack said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to prepping, how do you all manage your food, supplies, gear inventory? Excel, *Pinterest,* notes? Any feedback will be helpful.


I've found that Piterest works quite well .... drink a pint of bourbon then rest.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I was thinking of trying to trade out my metal cans (many are new) for plastic. Those cheap chinese plastics are a lot quieter when they move around. Their handles are also easier on the hand for a heavy .50cal can. The ammo can is as good as anything but I sure wish I could find a good way to wheel them about - a year ago I didn't have that many. Its been a busy year and Costco was selling those metal cans 2 for $15.99 (1-50 1-30) and now I have cans to fill.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The bulk of mine is in 30,50cal. cans, it is either in its original packing and in the crates or repacked into those cans.

Have a lot of HXP in spam cans on bandoliers.

East block is in original spam cans and crates.

Much more is in 20 MM cans, the bulk is in the bunker, rest spread out with associated guns.

That does not count the 3k I have in the house, 5.56 NATO, 7.62NATO and 7.62x39, which is in cans, mag pouches or bandoliers.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I store my ammo IAW with OP-4 Ammunition Afloat and OP-5 vol 1-3 Ammunition Ashore and Advanced bases and OPNAVISNT 8010 series Ammunition Accounting and Expenditure with the exception of Banding it to a metal pallet! 

All three are quiet the read in PDF format and you dont have to take it quiet that far, but man there is a wealth of knowledge contained in those three military publications in no uncertain terms. We have a saying in my field as a Weapons Tech...."all of our rules were written in blood". In regards to OP-4 and OP-5 that is true of every regulation and procedure contained there in.

If there is a better way....I have yet to see it! Why reinvent the wheel, its already been invented?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I store my ammo in their original cartons and then in ammo boxes (both plastic and metal) and label them as to what caliber is in each one...I have them throughout the house....JM2C


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I just stack it up in the bedroom...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Man oh man, I only wished I had half that much!!! I guess it doesnt cost to dream, right?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just stacked another spam can of Tulammo 7.62X39 deep. Now I need about 500 more rounds of 5.56.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I use mostly steel cans, different sizes. Some plastic for shotgun ammo. I put one or 2 Silica Gel Packets in every container & store about 1/2 in a dry basement 1/2 in other locations. I keep a min of 5k for each cal. & more of the 22lr. Over the years the ammo has looked & fired as new.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Not unlike dinner, I prefer to make mine fresh when I need it. I store major supplies however I don't keep more than a couple hundred of any caliber made up in advance.





1895gunner


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

In our designated safe room I have concrete shelves where I keep steel ammo cans, on bottom I got those big knee high ones, I not only color coated my ammo cans ( maybe this is stupid ) but I also gave them needed spray paint numbers. In our safe room we keep 6 different ammo can colors that are somewhat organized mostly thrown in at random. For us Gold designates 10mm, Silver designates 45 and Bronze for 9mm. Whereas F.D.E is for 762x51, O.D green is for 556 and White is for 12 gauge. 

In my gun room I keep most of my playing around ammo in either mags or stacked boxes on shelves, for me personally I hold a certain love for plastic ammo cans because it was my first type of ammo can that I got. I find them to be better for water protection, I keep one stashed in my an old garage on our property with some of our six main ammo types. I also keep a plastic ammo can in my gun room and on our back porch. 

But I keep a metal 50 cal can in my truck with extra ammo for my Scar, Glock and 12 gauge. Metal ones work better for more abusive situations, plus could always serve as a wailing weapon themselves, plastic ones might break if you hit a hard enough head.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

in the closet in a shoebox that has AMMO written on it in violet Crayola.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

1895gunner said:


> Not unlike dinner, I prefer to make mine fresh when I need it. I store major supplies however I don't keep more than a couple hundred of any caliber made up in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45-70? nice.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> 45
> 
> Yes sir, 45-70: 300gr Remington JHP in nickel brass over H-4198 powder with Winchester primers. The top picture are 444's with 265gr JFP over the same powder & primers. So much fun to shoot & hunt with!
> 
> 1895gunner


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet it goes BOOM too


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

After 20 yrs of being a Gunnersmate in the US Navy, handling and storing countless cans and cases of ammo (and I do mean countless, worked at weapons depot for 6 of the 20 yrs). I prefer my male version of tupperware containers Steel ammo cans!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought I had posted to this originally, guess not. I use Plano ammo cans, they are plastic, PVC or what ever, but they have O rings and keep the moisture out. They are stackable which is a plus and they hold a fairly good amount of ammo per can.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I had a bunch of .303 British, it was still in its original packing, about 80% of it fired, it was from 1913!!!
> 
> This also happened with 30/40 Kraig that I went through, I think the date was 1901.
> 
> ...


 I need to pick up some more 303 2 rifles that fire it but not a lot of it. I have a lot of 3006 Army issue that was boxed up in 1950 still fire first time every time.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Most of mine, whether lose or in their factory boxes, go in metal ammo cans.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

My ammo in the Army didnt come in steel cans....It was banded to pallets in 6 packs...1300 pounds at a time Not me by the way in the photo but same round...203 mm 8 inch / 204 pounds each. Made old men out of us fast handling that stuff for 9 years...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Store mine in a plastic tub under the bed, shoe boxes in the closet.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SGT E said:


> My ammo in the Army didnt come in steel cans....It was banded to pallets in 6 packs...1300 pounds at a time Not me by the way in the photo but same round...203 mm 8 inch / 204 pounds each. Made old men out of us fast handling that stuff for 9 years...
> View attachment 45730


I call B.S. :bs:

Humping those babies made you guys into heroes! ;-)


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

SGT E said:


> My ammo in the Army didnt come in steel cans....It was banded to pallets in 6 packs...1300 pounds at a time Not me by the way in the photo but same round...203 mm 8 inch / 204 pounds each. Made old men out of us fast handling that stuff for 9 years...
> View attachment 45730


Well, as a Gunner in the Navy, I also work 5 inch guns, 3 inch guns. humped enough powder cans and projos the other 14 yrs as well.


----------



## PrepperDon (Jan 22, 2017)

My question would be: do you pour ammo out of original boxes into the cans, or put the box in can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

PrepperDon said:


> My question would be: do you pour ammo out of original boxes into the cans, or put the box in can?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on how much of a neat freak or ocd you are. 
boxed looks nice but takes up way more room loose pack gets more rounds per box.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

50 & 30 cal ammo cans in the original boxes.
If i ever want to sell a few boxes their will be no doubts about age, brand, types, etc....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxfire said:


> 50 & 30 cal ammo cans in the original boxes.
> If i ever want to sell a few boxes their will be no doubts about age, brand, types, etc....


Since I only buy a box or two at a time, I also tuck the sales slip in the box to show the date purchased and the price.
It is always a hoot to find a box of 30-30 that I paid $8.99 from Kmart.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everything goes into ammo cans or "ammo plastics" from Plano Company. I was lucky enough to invest in cans and still have some empty ones. I used to live 15 miles from Plano MFG in ILL and bought lots of plastic. Since I worked in a steel and aluminum slitting plant, I was able to grab lots of desiccant bags and everything has one in the can even tho moisture isn't too much of a problem down here in southern AZ. I use my dehydrator that I dry my empty cases after ultrasonic cleaning to "recharge" the desiccant packs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As I likely stated way back earlier in this thread; plastic ammo cans and original bulk ship boxes .... and a whole lot of them.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

How do I store Ammo?

In the Cookie Jar on the counter of course... you silly rabbit....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I built shelving specifically for the type.
water, ammo and a small food supply to hold over until I can trade or convince others to share


----------

